# BSEL Mod



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with this mod to core 2 processors? I'm curious if it would work on a Q8300. 

I have a Dell XPS430, but I upgraded the PSU to a corsair XT650 watt. With the stock cooler, my cpu(s) never exceeded 38 degrees celsius while running Elder Scrolls IV at max settings for like 3-4 hours straight (hey, it's a fun game).

I found a thread somewhere that showed where to place the tape on the processor, so I think I could do it.

I'm just curious what you guys think about it.


----------

